# VK - Niagara, Drag Gold, Cascade one, Elements Salts & More



## Gizmo (8/5/18)

New Stock Arrivals:
Niagara 200W Squonk Kit
iJoy PD270 Genie 230W Mod ( CRAZY PRICE )
Voopoo Drag Gold Frame Jade & Turquoise
Vaporesso Cascade One
Elements NS20 Nicotine Salts
FlavAir Mad Mango

Restock
GT4 Coils
CA-M1 Coils
X-Baby Q2 Coils​


----------



## Gizmo (8/5/18)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest


----------

